# MF8 3x3 (New Structure)



## r_517 (Jan 10, 2011)

No idea when it will be available. should be around Spring Festival(3rd Feb)
Length 54mm.

Using springs inside the core to link/connect centre pieces. (Patented)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty cool ball core for a 3x3. how's the corner cutting on this mech?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

The corners look like GuHong pieces that had the stalks removed and the triangular end piece enlarged. The edges look similar as well execpt they seem to have a track there.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so interested :O


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks similar to the 4x4x4.
REALLY exciting to see a new 3x3x3 mech come out!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

It's really awesome to see so many new innovations coming out in the cubing industry lately <3


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been wondering when a ball structure 3x3 would be mass produced. I may try this one.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 10, 2011)

4Chan said:


> I've been wondering when a ball structure 3x3 would be mass produced. I may try this one.


 
all my thoughts


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

why would anyone expect this to be good... ballmech 4x4s are junk too.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 10, 2011)

im excited, but it probably wont be able to cut corners too well lol. we'll have to wait and see for it to come out. mf8 usually makes hi-quality products, so hopefully they will do the same here.


----------



## emolover (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats *ball*sy.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like it will be very pop-resistant, which I consider to be a very good thing. However, I would prefer if the pieces were rounded a little more to help with corner cutting (I'm really getting fed up of doing this myself with sandpaper, several of my competition cubes are modded in this way), though it might turn out alright. Just need to wait on a review I guess.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jan 10, 2011)

it seems like a 3x3 but with the pieces cut back as far as posible and the core filling the spaces.


----------



## Radu (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder if this is related in anyway with V Cubes


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 10, 2011)

It looks kind of like a 3x3 version of mf8+Dayan 4x4. I think it should be pretty good. It's coming out just in time for my birthday. Yay


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> why would anyone expect this to be good... ballmech 4x4s are junk too.


 
yes and no, I agree with how you thought of the stupid hypes when just another cube comes out. 

But it seems to me though that you do not have much understanding in the mechanism area (which is alright, I mean, it's all about how fast you can solve the cube, not how many knockoff toys you could identify). Howeve, quite a couple time you were completely oblivious about how the designs works, but yet make big exclaimations about these stuffs. I think you are just embarrasing yourself (well, maybe not that much. Like much people would care.) making blantantly ignorant posts.


PS: I don't really think I need to talk about those people saying things like "ZOMG THE MOLDING IMPERFECTIONS LOOKS LIKE THE ONES FOUND ON THE GUHONG!! THIS CUBE MUST CUT CORNERS LIKE GOD" etc.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not being ignorant at all. I've been frustrating myself with ballmech 4x4s for 4 years now, and I can say, there is not a huge list of positives. I think it is perhaps the best mechanism for a 4x4 for its qualities as a 4x4, but every downside makes it horrific for a 3x3 mechanism. Unless you can tell me otherwise, I firmly believe that the negatives associated with a 4x4 ball mechanism will carry over to this design.


----------



## flan (Jan 10, 2011)

what are the negatives?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like a pretty cool mech. I can't wait to see more information about it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm not being ignorant at all. I've been frustrating myself with ballmech 4x4s for 4 years now, and I can say, there is not a huge list of positives. I think it is perhaps the best mechanism for a 4x4 for its qualities as a 4x4, but every downside makes it horrific for a 3x3 mechanism. Unless you can tell me otherwise, I firmly believe that the negatives associated with a 4x4 ball mechanism will carry over to this design.


 

Oops, I was gonna include an explaination for how the ball mech in this particular case would work, but forgot to. Silly me 


I was gonna say that this core is a bit different from the 4x4 ball mech (which you didn't realize). Basically, the cube have springs inside the core to enhance corner-cutting. The main reasons why the ball mech 4x4 is horrible is because 1) there are no springs to allow some flexible space to glide over misallignments, and 2) the center pieces slides inside the groove rather than freely moving over each other. 

The first reason makes the outr layer unforgiving, and the second causes the biitching inner layers. 
Now in this case of the DaYan, neither of those designs are present. If you see a "big picture" the cube is pretty much a normal Dayan (the original) 3x3 with a fancy core. The core is very likely to be double-layered, so basically screws could be pulled outward with the spring pushing it back. 

The advantage of this core is that the ball shape helps pushing the pieces back during corner-cutting. What I mean is that when you take a corner at a large angle in a normal 3x3, if the spring does not have a lot of force, the structure feels floppy and deformable, which causes lockups with pieces catching on each other. But with the ball core the surface provides a basic support for the allignment of the pieces, so it have the advantage of a spring structure but with more solidness.



But really, these are just empty talks and not practical. It's the real thing that matters.


EDIT: excuse my grammar in this one, I wrote this in a hurry.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

I shall concede that I may have made assumptions about how this cube will work solely on the fact it was a ball mech. Perhaps my thoughts will be wrong and this cube might be decent, but I agree that we have to wait until it comes out to really know anything.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 10, 2011)

I just want to know more info at this point


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting ball core mech. I like it! However, like Dan, I have my doubts that this will great. Of course, I'll be waiting to see how it turns out when it is mass produced.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, I have always thought that they would eventually make a ball core 3x3. It looks very cool, defenatly something I'm ganna probably buy.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, I can't wait for it to be released and to try it. If its even a decent speedcube, I will definitely try to get it for me store.


----------



## fariq (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it has the same thing inside a 2x2 and a Dayan 4x4. Screw springs inside the ball core. Most probably.


----------



## theace (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll consider trying it, though I'm not expecting too much from a ball mech...


----------



## MEn (Jan 11, 2011)

Ball core corner cutting is poor. They're slow and resistant.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it adjustable?


----------



## splinteh (Jan 11, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Looks similar to the 4x4x4.
> REALLY exciting to see a new 3x3x3 mech come out!


 
Same


----------



## Viv95 (Jan 11, 2011)

This one?

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ1_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-35357


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 11, 2011)

Viv95 said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ1_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-35357


 
Dude, that's a Square-1.....


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 11, 2011)

to me it looks like a 4x4 mech downscaled. that doesn't mean that i don't think this is cool or that i don't want it, I definitely do! i wonder if this will lead to ball core 4x4's that you can tension.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 11, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Dude, that's a Square-1.....


Made my day, big lol.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 11, 2011)

The mech looks really nice, but it just seems like the performance wouldn't be that great because of the ball core.


----------



## KYLOL (Jan 11, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> The mech looks really nice, but it just seems like the performance wouldn't be that great because of the ball core.


 
One day Carl woke up and thought "Maybe we should change the core of our cubes...". Carl thought about it long and hard. Just how could he make MF8 cubes better? He thought about it constantly, day and night. Several days later he was cruising on the highway, and he thought of a great new design. He floored it, trying to get home quickly and his car reached speeds upward of 88 MPH. Carl was surrounded by an array of dazzling lights, and his car shook like a volcano was erupting beneath him. Carl had traveled back in time. He slammed the brakes and looked up. A massive T-rex was just inches in front of his car. Carl then grabbed the sketch of his new MF8 3x3x3 core design and ran from the car. The T-rex smashed his car in one foul stomp. Carl ran for a small cave, too small for the T-rex to follow. Carl caught his breath, trying to think about what just happened to him, thinking about the possibility of his MF8 3x3x3 core being lost in time was too much to bear. Carl decided it was best if he took a nap, and would collect his thoughts in the morning. He stashed his new design in his pocket and went to sleep on a large boulder. As the sun arose, Carl awoke frantically. "I've got to get back!" he exclaimed. Suddenly a figure approached the cave hole, and as it came closer, it spoke - "Get back where?". "Back to the future", Carl said. As the figure became clearer, Carl could make out the figure's face. He had a long white beard and a large white cane. "The name is Gandalf", said the man. Gandalf then told Carl to stand up and follow him. Carl was cautious, but he had no choice. His car had been C-walked on by a giant T-rex. Gandalf pointed to a mountain range in the distance. The mountain had a very large black cloud above it. "There is a portal up there to return to your time, but you must be careful. These dinosaurs will do anything for your new MF8 3x3x3 core design". Carl nodded in agreement, and set off for the mountain. Along the way Carl found himself at a bridge. There was a tall statue standing in front of him. The statue spoke "Password please". Carl thought for a moment, and then spoke the words "Can I cross the bridge, homie?".A large booming voice shouted "ACCESS GRANTED, You may pass". As Carl crossed the bridge, he realized that the ink on his MF8 3x3x3 core design was starting to smudge. He needed to get back to his own time, and quick. He began jogging up the mountain, knowing it was only another mile or so. After several minutes he approached the top. Carl looked into the portal, and thought about all of the troubles he went through on his long journey. A T-rex stomped his car, and he didn't even have insurance. He ran toward the portal full speed but something caught his eye. A white-red sphere was hovering above the ground just near the portal. He stopped to examine the sphere and then picked it up to consider its weight and physical properties. At that same moment, a massive Dinosaur smashed the ground just behind him. Carl rolled out of the way just in time. As his heart raced, Carl heard the voice of the wizard Gandalf. " A WILD CHARIZARD APPEARS ,CARL - USE THE SPHERE!". As Carl began to realize that he was out of time and options, he flipped his baseball cap backward and threw the sphere at the dinosaur. It erupted into a brilliant light and was sucked into the sphere. Carl grabbed the sphere and headed to the portal, diving into it. Carl blacked out. Several hours later, he awoke in his bed with the sphere in one hand and his MF8 3x3x3 core design in the other. Carl knew that he had to share his design with the world. Some time later, he hired a very sexy guy named KYLOL to share his story on speedsolving.com in a New MF8 3x3x3 Core thread.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 11, 2011)

KYLOL said:


> One day Carl woke up and thought "Maybe we should change the core of our cubes...". Carl thought about it long and hard. Just how could he make MF8 cubes better? He thought about it constantly, day and night. Several days later he was cruising on the highway, and he thought of a great new design. He floored it, trying to get home quickly and his car reached speeds upward of 88 MPH. Carl was surrounded by an array of dazzling lights, and his car shook like a volcano was erupting beneath him. Carl had traveled back in time. He slammed the brakes and looked up. A massive T-rex was just inches in front of his car. Carl then grabbed the sketch of his new MF8 3x3x3 core design and ran from the car. The T-rex smashed his car in one foul stomp. Carl ran for a small cave, too small for the T-rex to follow. Carl caught his breath, trying to think about what just happened to him, thinking about the possibility of his MF8 3x3x3 core being lost in time was too much to bear. Carl decided it was best if he took a nap, and would collect his thoughts in the morning. He stashed his new design in his pocket and went to sleep on a large boulder. As the sun arose, Carl awoke frantically. "I've got to get back!" he exclaimed. Suddenly a figure approached the cave hole, and as it came closer, it spoke - "Get back where?". "Back to the future", Carl said. As the figure became clearer, Carl could make out the figure's face. He had a long white beard and a large white cane. "The name is Gandalf", said the man. Gandalf then told Carl to stand up and follow him. Carl was cautious, but he had no choice. His car had been C-walked on by a giant T-rex. Gandalf pointed to a mountain range in the distance. The mountain had a very large black cloud above it. "There is a portal up there to return to your time, but you must be careful. These dinosaurs will do anything for your new MF8 3x3x3 core design". Carl nodded in agreement, and set off for the mountain. Along the way Carl found himself at a bridge. There was a tall statue standing in front of him. The statue spoke "Password please". Carl thought for a moment, and then spoke the words "Can I cross the bridge, homie?".A large booming voice shouted "ACCESS GRANTED, You may pass". As Carl crossed the bridge, he realized that the ink on his MF8 3x3x3 core design was starting to smudge. He needed to get back to his own time, and quick. He began jogging up the mountain, knowing it was only another mile or so. After several minutes he approached the top. Carl looked into the portal, and thought about all of the troubles he went through on his long journey. A T-rex stomped his car, and he didn't even have insurance. He ran toward the portal full speed but something caught his eye. A white-red sphere was hovering above the ground just near the portal. He stopped to examine the sphere and then picked it up to consider its weight and physical properties. At that same moment, a massive Dinosaur smashed the ground just behind him. Carl rolled out of the way just in time. As his heart raced, Carl heard the voice of the wizard Gandalf. " A WILD CHARIZARD APPEARS ,CARL - USE THE SPHERE!". As Carl began to realize that he was out of time and options, he flipped his baseball cap backward and threw the sphere at the dinosaur. It erupted into a brilliant light and was sucked into the sphere. Carl grabbed the sphere and headed to the portal, diving into it. Carl blacked out. Several hours later, he awoke in his bed with the sphere in one hand and his MF8 3x3x3 core design in the other. Carl knew that he had to share his design with the world. Some time later, he hired a very sexy guy named KYLOL to share his story on speedsolving.com in a New MF8 3x3x3 Core thread.


 
im 17 and what is this?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 11, 2011)

lolwut...

This either is a decent cube, or sucks horribly.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm very ignorant here so maybe someone can clue me in, my only experience with inner mech's is in 3x3's and my Dayan/MF8 4x4. I thought the Dayan was a 'ball core', I found it interesting to take it apart and find out that it's really just a 3x3 with 8 shell pieces attached to the corners. Is the Dayan 4x4 really a 'ball core' or is it something else, cause I can't see how it could be related to this design (you certainly wouldn't put a 3x3 inside another 3x3  )

My first thoughts are of confusion as to why you'd want to put something where there once was empty space (surely it's just adding more surface friction) - unless the reason is that the ball means that the cubies don't move too close together (so everything isn't held in place by the tension between the cubies) meaning it can be looser without popping (due to those wide inner bits). Any more explanations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 11, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> I wonder if this is related in anyway with V Cubes


 
No, but it will be soon. Let's just see how long it takes Verdes to take this cube off the market.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 11, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> No, but it will be soon. Let's just see how long it takes Verdes to take this cube off the market.


 so which is it?
Will it be soon?
Or will we just have to see.

Are you just spreading FUD or do you have any information that others don't have that makes you think that V Cubes will do this?

Let's put it this way: How much money are you willing to bet that it will be taken of the market within a month? None? That is what I thought


----------



## Lars (Jan 11, 2011)

hm.. interesting...


----------



## Kurbitur (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds intresting but i doubt it begin good.


----------



## Radu (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that ball mech. is just an "illusion" we have a new mechanism. It could be very well a normal core. The ball purpose it's just to hold the screws and the center pieces. A GuHong can work very well with a ball core too (smaller). 

I don't think the ball mech. will affect in any way the mechanism. For a a 3x3 only the outer pieces matter (corners, edges and centers). I think this cube will behave like a normal, classic one...Type A, C for example.


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 11, 2011)

wowowowowow, I want one!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 11, 2011)

I want one let me know when I can get one.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Let's put it this way: How much money are you willing to bet that it will be taken of the market within a month? None? That is what I thought


Everything has changed since the V-Cube topic! Before, most speedsolving users were random people giving random opinions on various cubing topics. But now, nearly everyone is a seasoned expert in international patent law, and every post is now a well-thought-out prediction of future events. (Wait, maybe not.)

Be realistic, Arnaud. The vast majority of people here are random people giving uninformed opinions, and this is implicit in what most people say. There's no need for a Super Moderator to personally call out random users for not being something nobody else expects them to be.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 11, 2011)

What is the first store they will be stocked?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> I think that ball mech. is just an "illusion" we have a new mechanism. It could be very well a normal core. The ball purpose it's just to hold the screws and the center pieces. A GuHong can work very well with a ball core too (smaller).


 
Yes and no. The ball is not just a normal core because the springs are inlayed inside. The absence of a spring colum (on a center piece) allows the roots of other pieces to stretch deeper into the center, making a edge pieces having a very long foot and more pop-resistant overall. And yes, it's not the same ball core we know of on the 4x4.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2011)

MEn said:


> Ball core corner cutting is poor. They're slow and resistant.


 
lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> lol.


 
See it's funny, because he never even tried out the cube and is pretending to be an expert in it.

Edges remind of the Haiyan's cube and the corners remind me of the same brand's Megaminx.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Everything has changed since the V-Cube topic! Before, most speedsolving users were random people giving random opinions on various cubing topics. But now, nearly everyone is a seasoned expert in international patent law, and every post is now a well-thought-out prediction of future events. (Wait, maybe not.)
> 
> Be realistic, Arnaud. The vast majority of people here are random people giving uninformed opinions, and this is implicit in what most people say. There's no need for a Super Moderator to personally call out random users for not being something nobody else expects them to be.


[introduction] 

The V-Cube/Guhong topic was one of the reasons I spent more time here lately compared to the first 8 months of my travelling. Another reason is that I am getting more serious about cubing and practice more and am looking for good algs to replace my sucky ones. And I have a portable internet connection now so I CAN be online almost every day.
Before I started travelling, there were plenty of stupid threads and stupid comments but most of that was by accident. I was quite shocked when I came back and found out that there were sooooo many useless comments like 20 people just saying "no", "that happened to me in my other pants", etc etc etc. There is plenty of high quality new stuff on this forum as well, but the level of pure "posting stupid because it is what everyone does" has increased to unacceptible levels. I never moderated people before, but I have started to do so lately because it is needed.
[/introduction]

Giving an opinion is fine, especially if it is supported by facts and written like an opinion. If I have a different opinion and am (still) interested in the topic I will give my opinion, discuss provided facts and give new information. BUT when someone is spreading complete unsubstantiated information and makes it sound like a fact (No, but it will be soon) instead of an opinion (I think it will be soon) they are actually causing harm and I will correct them. In this case I did it in a VERY correct way (I have been rude lately and have publicly and privately apologised for that).

I have seen a lot of evidence lately that people spread misinformation that is later used by others as a fact (here, on facebook and in general discussions). I consider it as one of my most important tasks as a super moderator to prevent this, especially on a topic that I DO know a lot about. I am not going to correct every person that is wrong on the internet (or even on this forum). I hope that by doing this several times the users that I correct will change their behavior. I also hope that others will see that low quality posts will make you look bad, so they will raise the quality of their posting. So far this is working with 1 exception (that I will not mention by name)


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 12, 2011)

Hm and I was about to post a comment asking what the Carl dude did with his charizard but after a post like that how can I? Is it a good bet that witeden and hknowstore will have it first?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> See it's funny, because he never even tried out the cube and is pretending to be an expert in it.



I am not pretending or anything. As I said before, these stuffs are just empty talks and doesn't prove anything. I never said that it has to be true, but only supports my hypothesis with facts. I pointed out that the ball core on the 4x4 we know of is terrible because of the sliding center and the absence of the springs. The new DaYan 3x3 does not have and sliding center, so that crosses-out the possiblity of having the unforgiving inner layer (because it doesn't have a split inner layer).
As for the springs, well, they did put the springs in the cube, just that it's not the traditional position in the spring colum. 
With these two factors eliminated, one should not relate the cube's performance to the current 4x4 mechanisms as it is irrevalent. Honestly, I think this cube is just a normal (original) DaYan 3x3 with a fancy core. The only advanage provided by the ball shape that I could think of is to keep the corner and edge pieces from catching on each other when you cut corners, because the sphere pushes the pieces back out.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 13, 2011)

looks like mini dayan 4x4


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 13, 2011)

This looks like the best-designed crappy 3x3 I've ever seen.


----------



## KYLOL (Jan 13, 2011)

If you guys read about the trouble Carl went through to get this design to the public, you'd be very excited to own this product.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't care how much trouble went into the making of it...that doesn't affect quality necessarily. I'm not going to be excited for something solely because someone spent a lot of time on it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 13, 2011)

hawkmp4 said:


> I don't care how much trouble went into the making of it...that doesn't affect quality necessarily. I'm not going to be excited for something solely because someone spent a lot of time on it.


 
Usually, when a person spends a lot of time and effort making something it usually is better quality... however people who are lazy and spend no time making something usually have poor quality.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jan 13, 2011)

hawkmp4 said:


> I don't care how much trouble went into the making of it...that doesn't affect quality *necessarily*. I'm not going to be excited for something *solely* because someone spent a lot of time on it.


 
Read please.


----------



## XXGeneration (Jan 13, 2011)

Interesting. How much does the ball core affect the weight of the cube?


----------



## KYLOL (Jan 13, 2011)

hawkmp4 said:


> I don't care how much trouble went into the making of it...that doesn't affect quality necessarily. I'm not going to be excited for something solely because someone spent a lot of time on it.


 
It's not the amount of time. It's *when* in time.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone have more info on this cube? It seems like the only information is in the pictures...


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 25, 2011)

The cube is out now, it's 13 or 14 dollars on ebay. I hope someone gets it and gives us a review.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 25, 2011)

My mom was about to get me an MF8+DaYan 4x4, but I may get this instead. However, I wish I had a better variety of cubes to compare it to. As of now, I have an AVF, FII, Type C, GhostHand, and a mini DianSheng, which I don't really even consider a speedcube.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> The cube is out now, it's 13 or 14 dollars on ebay. I hope someone gets it and gives us a review.


 
I would first like to know if it is legit since the pictures of it on ebay are the same as the ones from this forum. Wouldn't they have their own pictures?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

I just found this video [video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM4NjEyNDYw.html[/video]
It seems amazing, it corner cuts, and reverse corner cuts as he shows near the end. Plus it looks extremely smooth. I can't wait!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 25, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I am not pretending or anything. As I said before, these stuffs are just empty talks and doesn't prove anything. I never said that it has to be true, but only supports my hypothesis with facts. I pointed out that the ball core on the 4x4 we know of is terrible because of the sliding center and the absence of the springs. The new DaYan 3x3 does not have and sliding center, so that crosses-out the possiblity of having the unforgiving inner layer (because it doesn't have a split inner layer).
> As for the springs, well, they did put the springs in the cube, just that it's not the traditional position in the spring colum.
> With these two factors eliminated, one should not relate the cube's performance to the current 4x4 mechanisms as it is irrevalent. Honestly, I think this cube is just a normal (original) DaYan 3x3 with a fancy core. The only advanage provided by the ball shape that I could think of is to keep the corner and edge pieces from catching on each other when you cut corners, because the sphere pushes the pieces back out.


 
Oh, I wasn't saying YOU were pretending to know stuff. I was just agreeing with your lol comment.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like this is now being sold on eBay by HKNowStore, by name "MF8 Legend". Pretty cool name I guess. It's $3.99 with $10 shipping... Black, white.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 25, 2011)

when I'll see some vid with it and i'll be sure it's not a waste of money, i'll try one


----------



## Someone755 (Jan 25, 2011)

So, it works like a normal 3x3x3 cube?
How is it with cutting corners?
What about lockups and speed?
Is it a good speedcube?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> So, it works like a normal 3x3x3 cube?
> How is it with cutting corners?
> What about lockups and speed?
> Is it a good speedcube?


 
Look through the whole forum.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> So, it works like a normal 3x3x3 cube?
> How is it with cutting corners?
> What about lockups and speed?
> Is it a good speedcube?


1.Besides the mechanism, yes.
2. Good question
3. Good question
4. Good question


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm ordering one tonight. I'll review to my highest extent. When I get it, that is.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 26, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> I'm ordering one tonight. I'll review to my highest extent. When I get it, that is.


 
It's most likely fake. But I am still curious...


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It's most likely fake. But I am still curious...


 Well, it is sold by HKNowStore, which is known as one of the most reliable cubing stores out there...


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It's most likely fake. But I am still curious...


 
The act of me ordering it is fake, or the cube itself is fake?


----------



## Diniz (Jan 26, 2011)

I ordered it too... now just have to wait =/


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 26, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> The act of me ordering it is fake, or the cube itself is fake?


 
The cube. I am not positive, but I don't understand why it just shows up one ebay...Go ahead an try it. I want to know.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> The cube. I am not positive, but I don't understand why it just shows up one ebay...Go ahead an try it. I want to know.


 HKNowStore took down their entire 3x3x3 inventory a few weeks ago (I don't know why), so I guess they're selling it on eBay. They're still reliable.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It's most likely fake. But I am still curious...


 
[Citation needed]


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 26, 2011)

Just ordered it.


Spoiler



Damn the Chinese New Year. No offense, seriously.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 29, 2011)

It's called the mf8 legend..


----------



## MEn (Jan 29, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Just ordered it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah man, screw all important national holidays! My cube is more important than a billion people's cultural views!

Please shut up before you make yourself look more ignorant than the current stereotypical Amuuricaan.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 4, 2011)

MEn said:


> Yeah man, screw all important national holidays! My cube is more important than a billion people's cultural views!
> 
> Please shut up before you make yourself look more ignorant than the current stereotypical Amuuricaan.


 
Dude. Someday, you should Google the definition of a joke. You do know how to use Google, right?

And sorry to resurrect this thread after almost a week, but I have to, since I'm just such and ignorant stereotypical "Amuuricaan".


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 4, 2011)

So no one has got this cube yet?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> So no one has got this cube yet?


 


Oljibe said:


> yeah, the looks reminds me of my alpha mini, just without the rectangular edges, sticker size too... sticker color seems nice though.... I think I'm gonna get one (13 3x3's just isnt enough >.<)



Someone will have it soon


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 5, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> So no one has got this cube yet?


 
I ordered it, and the white one says 3 sold, black says 8 sold.


----------



## MEn (Feb 5, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Dude. Someday, you should Google the definition of a joke. You do know how to use Google, right?
> 
> And sorry to resurrect this thread after almost a week, but I have to, since I'm just such and ignorant stereotypical "Amuuricaan".


OH AHAHAHAHHAHAHA

THAT WAS A JOKE?? DUDE THAT WAS SO GODDAMN FUNNY!

You should look up the definition of a joke as that was not funny.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2011)

MEn said:


> OH AHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> THAT WAS A JOKE?? DUDE THAT WAS SO GODDAMN FUNNY!
> 
> You should look up the definition of a joke as that was not funny.



It wasn't really a joke in the classic sense, but I don't think you should take it too seriously. 
Jumping down his throat like that can make you look just as intolerant to any passerby...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2011)

Just ordered a black one btw, hope to post my opinion soon. Man, my wife is gonna kick my butt for ordering yet another cube...must...stop!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got mine in te mail. I'm really baffled on assembling it. If the spring goes inside the cap, then the cap cannot stand the pressure and just pops off.


----------



## riffz (Feb 9, 2011)

MEn said:


> OH AHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> THAT WAS A JOKE?? DUDE THAT WAS SO GODDAMN FUNNY!
> 
> You should look up the definition of a joke as that was not funny.


 
You're making yourself look really stupid.

Anyway, am excite to see how this cube performs.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 10, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> I just got mine in te mail. I'm really baffled on assembling it. If the spring goes inside the cap, then the cap cannot stand the pressure and just pops off.


 
Did you also have a hard time putting the edges together?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Did you also have a hard time putting the edges together?


 
That just required a bit of force, not a huge issue.


----------



## Keban (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't they go inside the actual core and not the centre pieces?


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 13, 2011)

Keban said:


> Don't they go inside the actual core and not the centre pieces?


 
Yes, but it already has springs in the core when you receive it, and it also has springs in the bag of hardware.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 14, 2011)

I think those springs are spares...


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

i wonder when it's gonna be on Lightake...


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 16, 2011)

a review?


----------



## Escher (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried Axel's white one the other night. It's too small and there is zero reverse corner cutting, but you can get completely insane tps on it if you manage not to lock up. Buy it if you have the money but it's never going to be anybody's main cube.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 17, 2011)

I received mine in the mail earlier today, but I'm missing one of the corner pieces (each corner is made of 3 pieces, like the GuHong/LingYun). I put it together and I certainly need to tighten mine up, but it felt similar to an alpha feel, but that's without lube and not tensioned very well. I'll comment more about it when I get it put together how I like it.


----------



## devoblue (Feb 26, 2011)

I got mine yesterday. Ordered from Now Store via ebay 8 days earlier. Here are some random notes.

Edges and corners assemble like like a GuHong or a LingYun (more like the LingYun). Suggests that a stickerless version is a possibility. The edge caps fit very tightly and won't pop off through use.

The core is an interesting design, featuring 6 square plugs in channels held away from the inside surface of the core by springs. The screws come through holes and go into the plugs, pulling them back towards the surface. I had to disassemble my core as one of the plugs was out of its channel and the screw couldn't reach it. Assembly was just as fun as you would expect for something new, and not difficult. Be careful if you need to disassemble the core, as the screws holding it together are small, tight, and soft, so will strip easily.

The cube is very small, it is the same size as the YJ FinHop, at 53.5mm. Compare this to a Alpha Haiyan at 55 mm, a LingYun, AV or AVf at 56mm, or a GuHong or FII at 57mm.

The cubies are rounded, similar to the F and GhostHand cubes, although due to its smaller size they appear even more rounded..

Stickers are lightweight vinyl and only 13.5mm across. They chip quite easily. You could probably fit the cubesmith 15mm (F-Type) stickers on it, but I haven't tried yet.

This cube can not pop. You can set the tensions so loose that it rattles and is uncontrollable, and it will not pop.

Tensioning is finding the balance between too loose to control and too stiff to do MU perms on it. The transition from one state to the other was around 1/8 screw turn (or less), and felt like a compromise both ways. Maybe after a hundred or so solves I'll get used to controlling it, but for now thats a bit of a problem for me and I find myself over turning and inadvertently slicing.

Any comparison to a 4x4 ball mech is nonsense.

The cube can lock up a little bit, but the only things in my collection of 3x3s (around 40) that lock up less are Guhongs and LingYuns.

Most other cubes I mention can cut more than it can, but it is good enough. The limit seems to be about a piece, where others can exceed that towards the GuHong at 45. Reverse cutting is maybe 3 mm - less than half what a GuHong can do.

I like this cube better than the Alpha Haiyan or Alpha V-f, but put it about par with the Alpha V. I don't have a CIII to compare it to. It is about the same as an FII, being less controllable but with lesser and milder lockups. GuHongs and LingYuns are still better.

For now it lives in the desk drawer for regular use instead of the discarded in the box in the cupboard.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2011)

@devoblue: Thanks for the great in depth review :tu


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 26, 2011)

At Devoblue:
Were you at national or Melbourne Summer Open?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 26, 2011)

Why no video reviews? I pre-ordered from cubedepot, and really want to see what it's like...


----------



## Louis McDonald (Feb 26, 2011)

This is so wierd, I was thinking of this exact new design for a 3x3 over the past week. And as soon as i saw "new 3x3 mech" i knew this would be it


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 4, 2011)

First unboxing and full review on youtube =D


----------

